# Topics > Projects >  EARS (Embodied Audition for RobotS) project, FP7, Europe

## Airicist

robot-ears.eu

facebook.com/EARS-Embodied-Audition-for-RobotS-1637561033140593

twitter.com/ears_eu




> The EARS project explores new algorithms for enhancing the auditory capabilities of humanoid robots.
> 
> A main focus is to develop the fundamentals for a natural dialogue between humans and robots in adverse acoustical environments.

----------


## Airicist

ProtoLab - Sound recognition technical demonstration - June 2015

Uploaded on Jun 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

NAO sound recognition demo

Uploaded on Jul 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

EARS - Sound Recognition Event using Python on humanoids robots (europython version)

Uploaded on Jul 22, 2015




> Sound Recognition Event using python for humanoids robots

----------


## Airicist

EARS - Sound Recognition Event using Python on Humanoid Robots

Published on Aug 18, 2015




> Our work around sound recognition and its various application.

----------

